# Time to restock - is ValetPro Bilberry still the best?



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I've used Bilberry for several years and been happy with it. However, i've run out now and need to buy some new wheel cleaner. Is Bilberry still the best out there or should I try something new?


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Autosmart smart wheels :thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

seal your wheels and then use shampoo


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I find AF Imperial very good, at 5:1 to clean very dirty wheels and even some of the iron, then I use it at 20:1 for medium dirt on sealed wheels or as said, seal them then normal dirt ( a weeks worth) just shampoo.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

TooFunny said:


> I find AF Imperial very good, at 5:1 to clean very dirty wheels and even some of the iron, then I use it at 20:1 for medium dirt on sealed wheels or as said, seal them then normal dirt ( a weeks worth) just shampoo.


+1 AF Imperial is brilliant esp with a foaming spray head


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autobrite Very Cherry for me everytime but as sais already if you seal the wheels up just shampoo will do the job just fine


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels :thumb:

Once sealed just use soapy water.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Is the Autosmart wheel ceaner better than the 2 Autoglym products?
If yes why? as I currently use the Autoglym products, whilst good I feel they could be better!


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Another for AF imperial concentrate here! 3-5:1 for heavy soiling first time deep cleaning, then 10-20:1 for maintenance


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Used to think Bilberry was the be all and end all. Your best to clean wheels then seal them however during winter when my wheels werent sealed I bought 5L of Auto Smart, Smart Wheels and wow this knocks spots off anything and can be diluted right down well worth it I paid £12 for 5L and you can diluet 8:1 makes for easy cleaning against stubborn road grime and brake dust.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Angelwax Bilberry

I've used both and prefer the Angelwax version


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've used Bilberry for about two years, but have recently tried Bilt Hamber Autowheel. Has iron remover and degreaser and is a great no touch wheel cleaner.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

AS Smartwheels for me, effectiveness & cost :thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Autobrite Very Cherry for me everytime but as sais already if you seal the wheels up just shampoo will do the job just fine


Exactly the same autobrite every time


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

When was Bilberry ever the best?
It's good value and dilutes well but it's not the "best".

Although if it takes 2 or 3 hits with Bilberry it is still cheaper than most others, even if it takes more time and effort..


----------



## dcm23251981 (Jan 11, 2013)

Chrissyronald said:


> Autosmart smart wheels :thumb:


Smart wheels agreed but if your using it on alloys that are in decent condition try G101


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

As Smart wheels or Hazsafe for Me. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Is the Autosmart product safe on all wheels?


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

have angelwax closed? because their bilberry is the same at a tenner cheaper which is what im currently using


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

With wheel cleaners all ive ever looked for is economical and easy to use.

Billbery does that job fine . A little adjitation but all wheel cleaners need to be adjitated. Spray on, brush all the way around, rinse off,lasts ages, cheap, jobs a good un.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Tazz said:


> have angelwax closed? because their bilberry is the same at a tenner cheaper which is what im currently using


No we are very much open


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Smartwheels & Espuma Revolution

For an every day product I used AS Hazsafe & CG Diablo Gel


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Smart wheels is most economical £10 or £15 for 5 ltrs bloomimg bargain.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Natalie said:


> I've used both and prefer the Angelwax version


Seconded :thumb:


----------

